# Laptop won't automatically connect to wireless. HELP!



## kristinafamousx (Oct 25, 2008)

My laptop will not automatically connect to my wireless internet.

I have to go through START>RUN>services.msc and then connect my wireless configuration stuff everytime i want on the internet, and then go to network connections, and right click on my connection and then go to properties, click the tab that says wireless network, and check the box that says "use windows to configure my wireless network settings" and then click on my connection and click OK.

I hate having to do that EVERYTIME i get on my computer. I want it to automatically connect like it is supposed too.

Someone help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. Before you go through the connect raindance, see if *Windows Zero Configuration* is started. Make sure it's startup type is Automatic.


----------



## kristinafamousx (Oct 25, 2008)

johnwill said:


> You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. Before you go through the connect raindance, see if *Windows Zero Configuration* is started. Make sure it's startup type is Automatic.


Its set as automatic, but everytime i turn off my computer and turn it back on it's back off again, and i have to set it all over again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like you have a 3rd party wireless client that starts when you restart the machine. You need to disable the startup of any other wireless software.


----------



## kristinafamousx (Oct 25, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Sounds like you have a 3rd party wireless client that starts when you restart the machine. You need to disable the startup of any other wireless software.


how would i find that, and proceed on to doing that?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start by telling us the make/model of the computer, the version of Windows installed, and the make/model of the wireless adapter.


----------

